# Beanie Beard Pattern...



## LittleKnittle (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello,
I'm a relatively new knitter. Started a year ago after finding out I was going to be a grandma for the 1st time. ALL grandmothers knitt...right? 
So far I've made dozens of scarves, a baby blanket, a pair of baby booties, a baby hooded sweater, 3 baby & 1 adult hat(s). The last was a pumpkin hat..which turned out to be matching pumpkin hats for my daughter & grandson...only because the 1st hat I made was big enough for an adult. LOL Ended well though, her Facebook profile pic for the last month has been of herself & my little grandson wearing their punkin hats.
My adult children,( I have 5, 2 daughters, a son and 2 son-in-laws), began to take me seriously when I made the hooded sweater. 
Now one of my son-in-laws has requested a beanie beard hat for Christmas. I'm sure some of you have heard of beanie beards... they're essentially a beanie with a knitted beard attached. My daughter & I prefer the short beard & mustache. 
All of that said...I'm looking for beanie beard patterns....and FREE is good!
I'm also looking for a cute n' easy slipper pattern. I like the bootie style for adults. Have 3 patterns that I found on Ravelry.com Have made 2 of them & not fond of either.
Any awesome adult slipper/bootie patterns out there??
Thanks so much!
Lori


----------



## LyndaP (Jun 29, 2011)

This pattern is real easy if you can knit in the round.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/77467250/pattern-bearded-beanie-hat-knitting


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I love that scarf. Can you tell me where I can get the pattern?


----------



## LittleKnittle (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmmmmm... Have looked for the pattern & can't find it. Give me your email address... I'll get ahold of the friend that gave it to me & send it to you.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you, I just Pm'd you my email address.


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Lori

Loved your work and your lovely family. Great Job.

Loved the scarf and wondered what the yarn is. I love the various shades of green and blues. I don't know where your hiding but I am in Oz. If you can send me the store I will buy some

regards Eleanor


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bearded-santa-superfast-hat

http://maisha.dk/en/node/230

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gnome-hat--beard


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

also
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bearded-toque

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lumberjack

http://www.instructables.com/id/Knit-Beard-Hat/


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

adult slippers

http://ingridknits.tripod.com/lenore.htm

http://craftandsupplies.com/banana-slippers/


----------



## LittleKnittle (Oct 23, 2011)

The store is called Knitter's Kove in Colorado Springs, Co....however it went out of business several months ago. The yarn was pure wool. Don't remember the weight or brand. Sorry. How's the wizard these days??


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

somewhere in the outback. We never see him.


----------



## LittleKnittle (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, you mean THAT Oz. So sorry. I missunderstood.


----------

